
Putting Bitcoin in the Swaps Box - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-08/putting-bitcoin-in-the-swaps-box
======
lawlessone
"Perhaps delayed settlement will be one of those features that gets
reintroduced to cryptocurrency because it is so useful. But that's not what
this looks like."

I think lightning network kinda works like this.

